
Science vs. Religion - melonakos
http://neuronphysics.com/religion/science-vs-religion/
======
KoZeN
I do try and avoid these arguments for obvious reasons but one simple point
I'd like to make:

At no point did Stephen Hawking say "God did not create the universe"

He did however, clearly state that it is not necessary to invoke God into the
creation of the universe, meaning he believed there is now enough information
to quantify the beginning of the universe without being mysticised by the
process and assuming some greater power must have been involved.

------
jameskilton
The whole premise of this debate is flawed at its core, but keeps propagating
because of the flawed idea that religion is supposed to explain physical
phenomenon (creation of the Universe, existence of life, Earth orbiting the
Sun, to name a few).

Science and Religion asks and attempts to answer completely different
questions. Science asks "How does this happen" and "Why does this do that".
Religion asked "Why does this all even exist?" and "What's our purpose in
life?"

Full disclosure, I'm a Christian, and the way I see it is that we were put in
this Universe and given the brains and capability to try to understand the
Universe we live in. IMO to discount Science and the findings thereof is an
affront to God and His creation.

It's a shame that in this modern day and age we are still arguing the same
things we were hundreds of years ago.

